# Trails near Center Harbor/Moultonborough NH



## HD333 (Jun 30, 2010)

Can anyone recommended some trails or a place to search for trails in the area?


----------



## HD333 (Jul 5, 2010)

Found some OK trails.  Chamberland Reynolds forest, maybe a 4 mile semi loop more in and out really. Goes right along Squam lake at some points. No climbs.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this when you posted as I was away on a business trip. Next time you are in the area, check in with the local bike shops before you head up. There is one in either Center Harbor or Meredith in the 25/3 area. Rhino Bike Works in Plymouth, NH is a great resource as well.


----------

